# .Net Framework Initialization error



## dllfb (Dec 8, 2004)

I had to reload windows 98 and now at startup the following error appears...
"Net Framework Initialization error to run this application you must install the following version of .netframeowork: v1.1.4322". 

How do I do the above?...also...
then..when I ok out of the above
A Microsoft Chat Chat room 1 window keeps appearing out of no where (I've never been a chatter1) How do I get rid of that too...then I think I'm set...
Thanks for all your help from this newbie!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Try this:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...e3-f589-4842-8157-034d1e7cf3a3&DisplayLang=en

But first look in Add/Remove programs and if you have any prior version, remove it first.

I have no idea why you should be encountering a chat window, but let us see what you have running:

Download and install HijackThis using the "self extractor". Run it and select "do a system scan and save the log file". Then copy/paste the contents of the log to a reply

http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/hijackthis_sfx.exe


----------



## dllfb (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks so much for your reply Rollin...I tried to download that file for net framework...but after 1.5 hours of download it was not successful. I did go to the add/remove programs section but it is not listed there...unless I should be looking for something other than .net framework vl.l.4322. 
Here's the saved log file you requested:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:24:08 PM, on 03/16/2005
Platform: Windows 98 Gold (Win9x 4.10.1998)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KB891711\KB891711.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\3CMLNKW.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWEBSEARCH\BAR\1.BIN\MWSOEMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON UTILITIES\SYSDOC32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ACCESSORIES\WORDPAD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYMANTEC\LIVEUPDATE\AUPDATE.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.websearch.com/ie.aspx?tb_id=50193
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp_wave/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {8952A998-1E7E-4716-B23D-3DBE03910972} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Welcome] C:\WINDOWS\Welcome.exe /R
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.ExE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [3Cmlink] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\3cmlnkW.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EnsoniqMixer] starter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CriticalUpdate] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [KB891711] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KB891711\KB891711.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - Startup: Weatherscope.lnk = C:\Program Files\CHAT\CCHAT.EXE
O4 - Startup: MyWebSearch Email Plugin.lnk = C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSOEMON.EXE
O4 - Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Startup: HP Image Zone Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O4 - Startup: Norton System Doctor.lnk = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\SYSDOC32.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://bar.mywebsearch.com/menusearch.html?p=ZNxmk05242CA
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to &banner block list - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\MERESURFER 2005 FREE\MERESURFERF.DLL/AddImageBanner.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Ebates - file://C:\PROGRAM FILES\EBATES_MOEMONEYMAKER\Sy350\Tp350\scri350a.htm
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra button: Ebates - {6685509E-B47B-4f47-8E16-9A5F3A62F683} - file://C:\PROGRAM FILES\EBATES_MOEMONEYMAKER\Sy350\Tp350\scri350a.htm (HKCU)



Rollin' Rog said:


> Try this:
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...e3-f589-4842-8157-034d1e7cf3a3&DisplayLang=en
> 
> ...


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Many people have had problems with this Microsoft Update, and I would recommend running *msconfig* and UNchecking it under the startup tab:

O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [KB891711] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KB891711\KB891711.EXE

at least for now.

*1 >> Restart in Safe Mode. * Instructions here if you need them:http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2001052409420406

*2 >> In Safe Mode run HijackThis* and check and "fix" the following entries:

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.websearch.com/ie.aspx?tb_id=50193

R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {8952A998-1E7E-4716-B23D-3DBE03910972} - (no file)

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Welcome] C:\WINDOWS\Welcome.exe

O4 - Startup: MyWebSearch Email Plugin.lnk = C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSOEMON.EXE

^^ delete the MyWebSearch folder in c:\Program Files while still in Safe Mode

O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://bar.mywebsearch.com/menusear...?p=ZNxmk05242CA

O8 - Extra context menu item: Ebates - file://C:\PROGRAM FILES\EBATES_MOEMONEYMAKER\Sy350\Tp350\scri350a.htm

O9 - Extra button: Ebates - {6685509E-B47B-4f47-8E16-9A5F3A62F683} - file://C:\PROGRAM FILES\EBATES_MOEMONEYMAKER\Sy350\Tp350\scri350a.htm (HKCU)

^^ delete EBATES_MOEMONEMAKER from c:\program files while in Safe Mode.

Here is your "Chat" entry:

O4 - Startup: Weatherscope.lnk = C:\Program Files\CHAT\CCHAT.EXE

I would remove it from Add/remove programs if there. If not just check and fix it and delete the "Chat" folder in Program Files. It doesn't look legitimately connected to Weatherscope anyway.

*Additional cleanup instructions:* Go to the Control Panel > Internet Options applet. Clear the Temporary Internet Cache, History and Offline Content. Go to the Programs tab and select "reset web settings", including your home page if it has been altered. You can reset that later to what you desire.

Go to Start > Run, enter *%temp%* and then click Edit > Select All. Right click on the selected files and folders and delete them

* >> Reboot*

For more complete cleaning, install, UPDATE, and run Ad-aware SE. Include the VX2 plugin. Have it remove all it targets. Reboot and post a new scanlog and let us know what problems remain.

Ad-Aware Home Page

http://download.lavasoft.de.edgesuite.net/public/plvx2cleaner.exe
The VX2 plugin will be available in the "add-ons" window once installed and is run from there.


----------



## dllfb (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks so much for your detailed help Rollin....net framework error has been corrected however...the chat is still there.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Please post another Hijackthis scanlog


----------

